# where at?



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Endurance Riding Online - North America MidWest Region Ride Calendar<br>for the 2013 ride season


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy to help. Just spent hours on their website


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

it did help! Just looking to do some stuff with my horse as he's getting old! I just glanced at it when I first looked because I was at work but I've been on it for the past 30 minutes.. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

